# Cord won't pull on washer



## Damon T

Used it yesterday and worked fine. Honda gas motor. Today went to use it and I could not pull the cord. I took the front off and the cord would pull when the assembly was disconnected to the inner shaft. The shaft would turn by hand with some effort, not easy. But not frozen. But twice when putting the cord assembly back on it wouldn't pull at all. Pressure washer is a couple years old, might be under warranty but hate to take it to the shop if there's a quick easy fix. Any ideas?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

What I have seen is one of those flippers on the back either breaks or gets gammed up. Maybe wd40 the back side and make sure those flipper things move freely.


----------



## LA Painter

It might have been tipped too much... it happened to mine.

http://www.mitm.com/support/videos/tipped-unit-repair/


----------



## Damon T

LA Painter said:


> It might have been tipped too much... it happened to mine.
> 
> http://www.mitm.com/support/videos/tipped-unit-repair/


Dude you're awesome! It did flip over in the van. Never thought about that. Thanks a million!


----------



## pacific paint

Honda OHV motors cant be upside down easy fix pull the spark plug then pull the cord with the plug out let all the motor oil spit out replace plug and fire it up might smoke a little but it will be fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## pacific paint

Sorry just watched the video LA painter provided.


----------



## KamRad

Never knew, but never had my washer upside-down either.


----------



## Damon T

Took a long time to get it running. Had to pull the plug several times, yank the cord a bunch to clear it out, clean plug, install, try to start, still had too much oil gummed up plug, repeat above steps a few times shooting carb cleaner down the plug in between each session, finally worked. 
Lesson learned, don't let washer tip upside, and don't leave it for long if it does.


----------



## LA Painter

Same here... mine was project to get it going again. Glad it worked out. No mo tipping!


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Happened to mine as well


----------



## Ultimate

I suddenly started thinking of cow tipping for some reason. Learn something new every day.


----------



## tntpainting

Lots of times wd 40 on the sprocket is all it needs


----------



## tigerwashnola

try lubricating the sprocket with liquid wrench and see if that helps it move


----------

